# Gentoo se reinicia solo, o hay gato encerrado.

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola, me sucede lo siguiente. Dejo la maquina trabajando cuando me voy a trabajar todos los dias.

Me paso varias veces que al volver, luego de 10 hs aproximadamente ninguna de las aplicaciones que tenia abiertas sigue abierta. Las que dejo funcionando son Azureus, Amule, etc... 

Gran cuestion: al tirar un uptime me da 5.10  osea 5 hs 10 minutos. La maquina se reinicio sola.. Alguna idea? Como puedo saber por que se esta reiniciando?

----------

## pacho2

Mira los logs

Verifica que no se caliente mucho 

Saludos

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Esto es lo ultimo que me aparece antes del reinicio, 13 minutos despues arranco de nuevo.. Alguna idea? Cron no uso.. como verifico si esta corriendo algo programado aca?  

Jul 12 10:40:01 tux cron[7914]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/$

Jul 12 10:50:01 tux cron[16184]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin$

Jul 12 11:00:01 tux cron[24414]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin$

Jul 12 11:00:01 tux cron[24416]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourl$

Jul 12 11:10:01 tux cron[32705]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin$

Jul 12 11:20:01 tux cron[8505]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/$

Jul 12 11:30:01 tux cron[16771]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin$

Jul 12 11:40:01 tux cron[25000]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin$

Jul 12 11:50:01 tux cron[825]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/r$

Jul 12 12:00:01 tux cron[9104]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Jul 12 12:00:01 tux cron[9105]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/$

La maquina creo no calienta.. Normalmente el micro esta a 30 Celcius, estoy en Argentina aca es Invierno ademas y la temperatura la veo todo el tiempo, tengo un sistema de seguridad en el mother asus que reinicie si el micro supera los 50 Celcius pero quiero creer no es el caso.

----------

## Sertinell

has pensado qe esas app's no sean del todo estables y se cierren solas?

----------

## Kensai

 *Sertinell wrote:*   

> has pensado qe esas app's no sean del todo estables y se cierren solas?

 

Eso no explicaria que su maquina su uptime completo reiniciara lo cual hace obvio que la computadora esta haciendo una reiniciacion sola.

Bueno a mi me paso hace mucho tiempo atras en el 2004 pero se resolvio solo pense que era que la computadora se estaba calentando.

Verifica todo tu hardware este bien conectado y todas las piezas de la computadora no se hayan aflojado como la memoria RAM. Y verifica la electricidad en tu casa.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Voy a mirar la ram.. despues voy a meter la mano yo que se.. La electricidad esta bien, mi vieja esta todo el dia aca y los relojes de todos los artefectos estan correctos, cosa que cuando se corta la luz se desconfiguran. Con respecto a lo que les copie nada dice cierto? Esos programas no son del todo estables, pero creo no deberia reiniciarse la maquina, o el log deberia decirlo o no? De todos modos desde que actuilice a Xorg 7.0 no esta rindiendo lo mismo esta pc.. tal vez nada tenga que ver.

----------

## Kensai

No creo que los programas inestables vayan a llegar al punto de reiniciar la computadora. La electricidad si, en mi casa todo lo electrico estaba funcionando de maravilla pero la computadora se me congelaba y no me acuerdo si tambien reiniciaba y cuando verificamos la luz del outlet en donde la pc estaba conectada no estaba tirando energia suficiente. Asi que cosas pasan y uno nunca sabe.  :Wink: 

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

La fuente esta tirando los valores correctos segun el bios, la desarme, la limpie, la ram esta bien sujetada.. y todo correcto. Alguna forma de medir tension en modo texto/grafico?

----------

## Sertinell

Ouch ! no vi lo del uptime  :Sad: 

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Encontre algo que no me gusto ni medio.

tux pablo # sensors

w83697hf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.65 V  (min =  +1.71 V, max =  +1.89 V)       ALARM

+3.3V:     +3.26 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V)

+5V:       +4.89 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)

+12V:     +11.55 V  (min = +10.82 V, max = +13.19 V)

-12V:      +0.80 V  (min = -13.18 V, max = -10.80 V)       ALARM

-5V:       +5.10 V  (min =  -5.25 V, max =  -4.75 V)       ALARM

V5SB:      +5.43 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)       ALARM

VBat:      +3.18 V  (min =  +2.40 V, max =  +3.60 V)

fan1:        0 RPM  (min = 5273 RPM, div = 4)              ALARM

fan2:     3183 RPM  (min = 2556 RPM, div = 4)

temp1:       +24°C  (high =    +0°C, hyst =    +0°C)   sensor = thermistor   ALARM

temp2:     +30.5°C  (high =  +100°C, hyst =   +95°C)   sensor = thermistor

alarms:

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm enabled

El Vcore segun lei es el voltaje del micro, y este ademas de que deberia esta a los valores parametrales esta muy bajo, lei por ahi que mas bajo esta mas inestable trabaja. Alguna idea? hay valores positivos que deberian ser Negativos.. la fuente? Espero ansioso alguna idea.

----------

## Luciernaga

Casi todos los valores están por debajo del valor por defecto, y aquí hay que pensar que la fuente de alimentación no da la talla, ¿solución? pues sí, una fuente de 500W de potencia regularizaría los valores por omisión y además le daría la talla de sobras, además eliminaría los reinicios que seguramente fueron por falta de energía en un momento dado, y todo funcionaría de mil maravillas ...

Pocos usuarios de PCs piensan en que la fuente de alimentación es la causante de numerosos problemas desconocidos o de origen desconocido, uno de ellos es que si la memoria no trabaja a su valor por omisión (3,3v) puede perder datos almacenados en cachés y a falta de esos datos el sistema puede colapsar; la previsión puede solucionar muchos de esos problemas.

Mi intervención en este hilo no es más que para reflexionar sobre eso ...

Un cordial saludo .... :Wink: 

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Creo que tenes razon.. esos valores hablan por si solos segun creo.. Uds tienen todos los valores en forma correcta?? UNa fuente 450 w alcanzaria? Tengo dvdrw, cdrw, 1 hd 80 gb y placa de video onboard.. lo que si tengo son varios ventiladores, que incluso los instale yo. Voy a ver si quitandolos la cosa cambia, probar con otra fuente y en caso de resultados negativos salir a comprar una, aca en Argentina esta como 15 Euros. Tambien voy a probar cambiar de enchufe, desconectando de la red electrica toda la casa para ver si es un problema de la casa, del estabilizador o de esta fuente que creo es la que tiene realmente el problema. 

Agradezco a todos sus consejos e intervencion. Les contare luego que es lo que obtuve de las pruebas.

Por ultimo si alguno tiene idea de alguna fuente buena, marca, potencia, etc (Para un athlon Xp, Asus AV266M) se lo agradeceria tambien.

----------

## abasme

Definitivamente es la fuente yo recomendaria comprar una fuente mas grande pero sobre todo de marca porejemplo una coolermaster antes de comprarla revisa cuantos A tiene en la linea de 9v.

Suerte

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Camarada Abasme. Si es tan amable podria especificar un poco más? Cuantos Amperes en los 9 V?

Algun dato mas que sea importante? Probe sacar todo de la maquina, un solo Dimm de la ram (de 1 gb deje solo 512) Quite las lectograbadoras y todos los ventiladores y el resultado es el mismo.

Definitivamente creo que la fuente es el problema.

----------

## pcmaster

¿9 voltios?

----------

## lukin-amd64

Yo tengo una mercury de 500w es baratita i no hace apenas ruido¡¡  :Laughing: 

Salu2

----------

## abasme

Perdon ya era noche cuantos Amperes en los 12v lo siento por el error.

por ejemplo puedes ver esta fuente

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/purepower/w049atx12v/w0049atx12v.htm

[Editado] No solo te fies por el precio sino por la marca hay mejores que la que te he puesto por supuesto  era para darte un ejemplo.

Suerte

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Gracias por los consejos son bienvenidos.. Vi unas Noganet de 450/500, Sentey, y las demas que vi salen bastante mas caras.

----------

